# Mountain-Bike 06-2012 Odenwald



## Peter-S (8. Mai 2012)

In der neuen Mountain-Bike 06-2012 ist ein Artikel über den Odenwald mit den Strecken Fürth, Mömlingen, Birkenau und nördl. Bergstraße.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wenn jemand schon einer dieser Runden gefahren ist, würde ich mich über eine kurzes Feedback freuen  
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen noch nicht groß in diesem Eck unterwegs gewesen zu sein... Auch wenn es direkt ums Eck ist.

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. Mai 2012)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> .. Auch wenn es direkt ums Eck ist.


direkt ums eck ist bei mir, was man mit dem rad selbst erreichen kann. wenn du nicht nur waldautobahnen fahren willst, dürfte das revier weit über eine tagesetappe rausgehen


----------



## driver.87 (14. Mai 2012)

@Moe-Odenwald:

habe mit Freunden die Strecke "nördliche Bergstraße" am Sonntag ausprobiert. Wir waren uns einig, dass sie ganz nett für den Konditionsaufbau ist. Fahrerisch anspruchsvoll ist sie unserer Meinung aber überhaupt nicht.

Ich schätze, dass es gut 80% Forstautobahn sind, davon weit über die Hälfte die richtig breiten Schneisen, also stadtradtauglich. 

Das einzige Stück, was ich Trail nennen würde, führt von halber Höhe Felsberg runter zur Balkhäuser-Bücke (für die Einheimischen: halbe Strecke rechts-links).

Fürs Hardteil aber durchaus eine nette Strecke, landschaftlich schön und teilweise sich doch ganz schön ziehende Anstiege.

Eine längere Anreise lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Für Leute aus der näheren Umgebung mit CC-Ambitionen aber lohnenswert.

vg


----------



## Peter-S (14. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> @Moe-Odenwald:
> 
> habe mit Freunden die Strecke "nördliche Bergstraße" am Sonntag ausprobiert. Wir waren uns einig, dass sie ganz nett für den Konditionsaufbau ist. Fahrerisch anspruchsvoll ist sie unserer Meinung aber überhaupt nicht.
> 
> ...



... dann teste mal die Heppenheimer Strecke  (konnte den kotzenden Smiley nicht finden...)


----------



## driver.87 (14. Mai 2012)

Echt so schlimm?^^

Führ doch mal weiter aus, würde mich mal interessieren, was da so abgeht. 

Allgemein: Wenn die Forstverwaltung (oder wer auch immer) vorhatte, uns durch diese legalen MTB-Strecken vom Trailriden abzuhalten, ging der Schuss nach hinten los. Sind definitiv kein Ersatz.

Meine Definition von Mountainbiken sehe ich bei den jetzt eingerichteten Strecken absolut nicht erfüllt. Trotzdem ein Anfang bei den offiziellen Stellen, dem Sport etwas mehr Toleranz abzugewinnen. Es wird langsam ;-)

vg


----------



## Micro767 (14. Mai 2012)

:kotz::kotz::kotz::kotz:

Da ist er falls du nochmal suchst !

Bin noch nicht alle Strecken abgefahren aber wenn überhaupt dann kann man die Strecke in Führt alt MTB Strecke bezeichnen.  

Als Tour mit der Frau als Training für den Alpencross kann mal alle mal abfahren.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. Mai 2012)

@Sharky & driver.87: danke für die Info

Ums Eck ist auch ein weit dehnbarer Begriff 

Aber Spass bei Seite -> Wenns landschaftlich schön ist und es für die Kondition förderlich ist, kann man das auch mal fahren. Da nimmt man auch mal Waldautobahnen mit dem Hardtail in kauf. 

Ansonsten gibt es ja um Eberbach und Heidelberg einige schöne Pisten.


----------



## Peter-S (15. Mai 2012)

... achja, auf keinen Fall wie in der MB angegeben auf der Fürther F1-Strecke die Gaststätte in Altlechtern anfahren!!

Der Wirt hat wohl bereits Schilder demontiert und kürzlich einen Graben auf seinem Weg ausgehoben, damit die Biker schieben dürfen 

Die MTB-Strecke F1 wird hier zukünftig verlegt werden und die Gaststätte wird großzügig umfahren ... Die Streckenänderung kann ich in Kürze hier posten.


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2012)

Ist das die Gasttätte welche auf der Schnittmenge zu einer anderen ausgeschilderten Route liegt ? 

Als wir die Tour gefuhren, stand ein Bagger im Weg sodas man absteigen musste und ein Stückchen weiter war ein kleiner Erdwall aufgeschüttet.


----------



## Peter-S (15. Mai 2012)

.. richtig  ... extra für euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2012)

Muss man nicht verstehen das man potenzielle Kunden derart vergrault, so einen Spezi haben wir in Zwingenberg am Ende einer tollen Abfahrt auch, wobei er uns seit längerer Zeit in Ruhe läßt, vielleicht ist inzwischen aber auch nur ein neuer Pächgter / Besitzer drauf.

Ist ja nicht so das Tourenfahrer kein Geld da lassen würden *tztztz*


----------



## Perga (15. Mai 2012)

Die MTB Strecke âNdl.Bâ bin ich letzte Woche gefahren und schlieÃe mich groÃen und ganzen der Aussage oben an.

Sie hat bergauf zwei interessante Stellen. Die eine am Start im Sperbergrund und im BalkhÃ¤user Tal â wie auch schon in der MTB beschrieben. 

Bergab das âhalbeâ StÃ¼ck am Felsberg.  

Konditionale und von der Aussicht aber interessant. Man sollte sie mal gefahren haben â wenn man schon in der nÃ¤he Wohnt.

PersÃ¶nlich hat mir die Strecke bei Birkenau besser gefallen,da sie weit weniger durch Wald fÃ¼hrt und man immer einen klasse Ausblick hat. DafÃ¼r ist sie IMO noch weniger anspruchsvoll â kann mich jetzt nur an ein steiles bergauf StÃ¼ck erinnern, leider schon fast ein Jahr her.



Hier ein Ãberblich der Strecken und GPS-Dateien zum DL:



http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/



Allerdings denke ich nicht dass man hier generelle etwas wasfÃ¼r Enduros aufwÃ¤rts zu schaffen versucht, es geht hierbei sicher mehr um CC,schÃ¶ne Aussichten, etwas Kondition und ein paar EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten. Wenn man mit diesen Erwartung an die Sache/ Wege geht, wird man sicher nicht enttÃ¤uscht und hat, ja nach Kondition, einen schÃ¶n halben/ganzen Tag in der Natur.


So long


Perga


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2012)

Bei der Ndl.B kann man, vorrausgesetz man kennt sich aus z.G. noch etwas auf seine Kosten kommen.


----------



## driver.87 (15. Mai 2012)

Ja richtig. Wir haben auch noch den Felsberg mit der kompletten rechts-links eingebaut und sind auch vom Meli runter unseren eigenen Weg gefahren. Kamen insgesamt auf 38km und 1400hm.

Wo ist denn die interessante Stelle im Balkhäuser Tal? Das Stückchen nach der Brücke? 

Ganz nett fand ich den Abschnitt zw. Alsbacher Schloss und Darsberghütte und später gab es nochmal einen sich ziehenden Anstieg von der Lufthansa hoch Richtung Oberbeerbach.

Muss mir die aktuelle Ausgabe der Zeitschrift wohl mal anschauen


----------



## Perga (15. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die interessante Stelle im Balkhäuser Tal? Das Stückchen nach der Brücke?


----------



## codit (17. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Fuerther Runde sehr sehr schoen gelungen fuer eine Tourismusstrecke. Und im Vergleich (HP: 0, Noerdliche Bergstr.: 1) hat man dort 3 schoene Abfahrten. O.k. Enduristas werden schmunzeln, aber fuer Tourenfahrer voll in Ordnung. Und als Bensheimer kann man eine schoene Single-Trail-Tour draus machen:
- Anfahrt ueber Knodener Kirchpfad und Krehberg nach Fuerth
- F1
- Retour auf Gerichtspfad nach Schlierbach, dann Krehberg, Knodener Kopf Pfade

Macht ca. 1/3 schoene Pfade auf 70 km. Was will man mehr? Und die Frau war mit dem
konditionellen Anspruch heute auch zufrieden:




Gruesse
codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (27. Mai 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... achja, auf keinen Fall wie in der MB angegeben auf der Fürther F1-Strecke die Gaststätte in Altlechtern anfahren!!
> 
> Der Wirt hat wohl bereits Schilder demontiert und kürzlich einen Graben auf seinem Weg ausgehoben, damit die Biker schieben dürfen
> 
> Die MTB-Strecke F1 wird hier zukünftig verlegt werden und die Gaststätte wird großzügig umfahren ... Die Streckenänderung kann ich in Kürze hier posten.




Sind die Fürther Runde letztes WE gefahren. Bei der oben genannten Gaststätte kurz eingekehrt und freundlich empfangen worden  Aber ja, stimmt, mitten auf dem Weg (entlang der Pferdekoppeln) stand ein Frontlader, so dass man vorsichtig um das riesige Teil mit seinen spitzen Zinken drumherum fahren musste  Ok, wenn das Absicht ist, dass dieser wohl im Wege stand, finde ich das ziemlich zum :kotz: Auf diese Art und Weise kann man sich natürlich seine potenzielle Kundschaft auch vergraulen. Gut zu wissen, beim nächsten Mal boykotiere ich den Laden 

Mal was anderes zur Fürther Strecke. Es gab eine Stelle, kurz vor Schluss (wenn man vom Naturdenkmal "Brandschneiders Kreuz" runter Richtung Fahrenbacher Kopf fährt. Kurz vor dem kleinen "knackigen" Anstieg zum Fahrenbacher Kopf gabelt sich der Weg. Dort sind wir versehentlich falsch abgebogen und waren plötzlich auf der Hammelbacher Strecke gelandet Der grüne Pfeil an diesem Abzweig war etwas irritierend (ok, wir hatten jetzt auch nicht auf den Buchstaben darunter geachtet, das dort ein H statt ein F stand). Der andere Wegweiser von der Fürther Runde ist an dieser Stelle ziemlich versteckt und unscheinbar am Anstieg weiter hinten angebracht worden, so dass wir den nicht gesehen hatten. Vielleicht sollte man vor diesem Abzweig noch einen zusätzlichen Streckenhinweis anbringen, dass die Fürther Strecke geradeaus geht bzw. auf den geteilten Streckenverlauf (Hammelbacher/Fürther Strecke) hinweist - oder haben wir den vielleicht total übersehen????
Ansonsten ist die Rundstrecke ganz schön, reichlich Forstwege, ein paar nette trailige Abfahrten und durchaus gut fahrbar. Kondition sollte schon vorhanden sein, fahrtechnisch keine große Herausforderung und selbst für Anfänger geeignet. Schön habt´s des gemacht 

Dann bin ich mal auf die Umleitung gespannt, was die Gaststätte bei Altlechtern betrifft. Und ich dachte, der Radlager steht nur "zufällig" im Weg Ein Graben oder aufgeschütteter Erdhaufen war dort aber nicht mehr auf dem Weg.


----------



## Peter-S (27. Mai 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Mal was anderes zur Fürther Strecke. Es gab eine Stelle, kurz vor Schluss (wenn man vom Naturdenkmal "Brandschneiders Kreuz" runter Richtung Fahrenbacher Kopf fährt. Kurz vor dem kleinen "knackigen" Anstieg zum Fahrenbacher Kopf gabelt sich der Weg. Dort sind wir versehentlich falsch abgebogen und waren plötzlich auf der Hammelbacher Strecke gelandet Der grüne Pfeil an diesem Abzweig war etwas irritierend (ok, wir hatten jetzt auch nicht auf den Buchstaben darunter geachtet, das dort ein H statt ein F stand). Der andere Wegweiser von der Fürther Runde ist an dieser Stelle ziemlich versteckt und unscheinbar am Anstieg weiter hinten angebracht worden, so dass wir den nicht gesehen hatten. Vielleicht sollte man vor diesem Abzweig noch einen zusätzlichen Streckenhinweis anbringen, dass die Fürther Strecke geradeaus geht bzw. auf den geteilten Streckenverlauf (Hammelbacher/Fürther Strecke) hinweist - oder haben wir den vielleicht total übersehen????
> Dann bin ich mal auf die Umleitung gespannt, was die Gaststätte bei Altlechtern betrifft. Und ich dachte, der Radlager steht nur "zufällig" im Weg Ein Graben oder aufgeschütteter Erdhaufen war dort aber nicht mehr auf dem Weg.



Freut mich, das es euch gefallen hat 

Dummerweise konnte sich der Geo-Naturpark nicht mit einer von mir vorgeschlagenen modernen Beschilderung anfreunden  sodass nun jedes Ort "eigene" Schilder hat und durch die tolle Tarnung (dunkelgrüne Schrift auf hellgrünem Schild) der Benutzer (also DU..) den kürzeren im schlechtesten Fall ziehst...  Ich schaue mir die Stelle mal an, gehe aber davon aus, dass durch das Anbringen der H-Streckenbeschilderung vor der F-Strecke diese Irritation entstehen kann, denn die Beschilderung wird nicht koordiniert und folgt keiner Regelung wie es z.B. die Wanderer haben. Hier zimmert jeder seine Schilder an wie er will und wenn du Glück hast ist er/sie einigermaßen fähig ... Sorry....

Ich denke so in 14 Tagen sollte die Streckenumgehung stehen (Abklärung mit Gemeinde und Forst..). Post kommt dann.


----------



## Peter-S (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wie versprochen hier der Entwurf der Streckenverlegung im Bereich Altlechtern. Hier die gesamte Strecke als .gpx
Nach Abstimmung mit Forst/Jäger wird der Datensatz dann auf der Webseite aktualisiert.

@Silvermoon: am Fahrenbacher Kopf sind vor dem li. Abzweig der H1 zwei Schilder am Baum (H1 + F1) und am single Trail zum Fahrenbacher Kopf hoch ist nur ein F1 Schild. Ziemlich eindeutig denke ich. Sicherlich in der Hitze des Gefechts mal im falschen Moment auf die Seite geschaut


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> @Silvermoon: am Fahrenbacher Kopf sind vor dem li. Abzweig der H1 zwei Schilder am Baum (H1 + F1) und am single Trail zum Fahrenbacher Kopf hoch ist nur ein F1 Schild. Ziemlich eindeutig denke ich. Sicherlich in der Hitze des Gefechts mal im falschen Moment auf die Seite geschaut




Ah ja, doch die Schilder übersehen, hab ich mir ja schon fast so gedacht  
Waren wir wohl etwas zu windschnittig unterwegs  
Danke noch mal, dass du nachgeschaut hast!
Das nächste Mal weiß ich´s dann 

Am Samstag, den 9.Juni ist um 10.00 Uhr die offizielle Eröffnung der Rundstrecke in Lindenfels (Li1):

www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?...ke-lindenfels&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=18

Leider war noch keine Streckenbeschreibung auf der Homepage....


----------



## Peter-S (7. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem 
Am Samstag findet auch der zweite Enduro-Kurs mit Fabian Arzberger in Fürth statt, daher klappt es nicht mit der Eröffnungsrunde.

Es sind bereits weit mehr Stecken ausgeschildert (Mö2, Ei1, H1 etc.), Doch der Geo-Naturpark scheint kein großes Interesse daran zu haben die Stecken frühzeitig zu publizierten oder das Marketing zu forcieren.

Mindestens einer schlampt da gewaltig, wenn du mich fragst...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Es sind bereits weit mehr Stecken ausgeschildert (Mö2, Ei1, H1 etc.), Doch der Geo-Naturpark scheint kein großes Interesse daran zu haben die Stecken frühzeitig zu publizierten oder das Marketing zu forcieren.
> 
> Mindestens einer schlampt da gewaltig, wenn du mich fragst...




Schade eigentlich  
War neulich mal im Touristikzentrum in Erbach und wollte mich über die MTB-Strecken des Geo-Naturparks informieren, evtl. Flyer o.ä. mitnehmen - NIX gefunden!! Auf meine Nachfrage hin, bekam ich nur ne knappe Antwort: Da gibts nix! Freundlich ist anders 
Dafür gab es Wanderkarten- und Flyer in rauen Mengen...
Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, wir Mountainbiker/innen gehören (noch) nicht zu deren Klientel???


----------



## Peter-S (7. Juni 2012)

Schön (oder auch nicht), dass nicht nur ich das so sehe....

Für Fürth werde ich auf jeden Fall zeitnah die Steckendaten (auch derer geplanten Stecken) bereitstellen, sowie über den in Kürze anstehenden Pumptrack informieren.
Wer Kartenmaterial braucht, meldet sich einfach bei mit


----------



## Peter-S (8. Juni 2012)

aktuelles dazu ist hier zu finden... Das Foto ist klasse ... E-Bike ... voll im Aufwind !!!


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juni 2012)

...zumindest mal eine öffentliche Bekanntgabe der morgigen Eröffnung der Lindenfels Strecke. 
Nach wie vor finde ich aber dennoch, dass ein wenig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in Bezug auf die ausgewiesenen Mountainbike-Strecken fehlt. Mein Erlebnis neulich im Touristikzentrum zeigte mir ja, dass diesbezüglich noch nicht viel geschehen ist und so rein gar keine Informationen an interessierte Mtbiker/innen gegeben werden können. Egal, ob einheimische/r oder urlaubssuchende/r Biker/in. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so gar keine Nachfrage existiert 
Schade eigentlich... Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch ein bißel was. 
Gut Ding brauch Weile


----------



## odw-biker (11. Juni 2012)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Für Fürth ...sowie über den in Kürze anstehenden Pumptrack informieren.
> Wer Kartenmaterial braucht, meldet sich einfach bei mit



@ Peter, 
wo genau ist dieser Pumptrack bei Fürth geplant? 

@ all: Die neuen MTB-Strecken im Überwald: Wald-Michelbach (Wa1), Siedelsbrunn (Si1), Aschbach (Ab1), Gras-Ellenbach (Gr-E1) und Hammelbach (H1) sind komplett ausgeschildert. 
Die Aschbacher Strecke wird am 17.06. /11 Uhr und die Wald-Michelbacher Strecke am 30.06. / 16 Uhr eingeweiht.
Grüsse 
Odw-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (11. Juni 2012)

Der Pumptrack soll zwischen Rückhaltebecken Steinbach und den Steinbachwiesen / ortseingang Fürth entstehen. In Kürze sollen die ersten Gespräche laufen...


----------



## odw-biker (11. Juni 2012)

Merci für die Info.
Grüsse
odw-biker


----------



## Patso (14. Juni 2012)

Bin letzten Freitag die Birkenau-Strecke (B1) gefahren, allerdings von Unter-Abtsteinach aus.

Schöne Strecke, war auch gut ausgeschildert.
Hatten uns in Birkenau zwar kurz verfahren, jedoch auch gleich wieder den passenden Weg gefunden.

Als nächstes probiere ich mal die Abtsteinach-Strecke (A1) aus.


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2012)

Diesen Artikel fand ich am gestrigen Samstag im Odenwald Echo

www.echo-online.de/region/suedhesse...uer-Mountainbiker-ueberzogen;art24719,3037242

...trotz allem mag ich meine heimischen Trails nicht missen 

Und dann noch einen über das neue angestrebte hessische Wegegesetz

www.echo-online.de/nachrichten/land...ttrich-wehrt-sich-gegen-Kritik;art175,3032752

*Da erinnere ich an dieser Stelle doch noch einmal gerne an die Petition "Open Trails Hessen"* 
http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## mexlot (17. Juli 2012)

Ich freu mich auf den pumptrack! Wenn hilfe benötigt wird, grad bei mir melden. Hoffe wir sehen uns!


----------



## Blatts (18. Juli 2012)

Von den geoparkstrecken sind bis auf untengenannte reine Touren-Panoramastrecken zum cruisen ausgelegt...mit durchfahrt durch den Ortskern eigentlich eine gelungene Sache, doch HP oder auch Birkenau sind Crossradstrecken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Fürther hat als einzige, "MTB-Abfahrten" drin und ein passendes hm/km verhältnis.
Die Hammelbacher ist mit den meisten Trails ausgelegt...doch leider zu kurz km/hm
da war ich froh das ich von/nach Rimbach noch Strecke/hm anhängen konnte...


Absteinach fehlt mir noch...

vielleicht sollten wir zb. über gpsies unsere modifizierten Touren posten...
Gerade bei MTB-strecken wäre es meiner Meinung nach möglich gerade die  forstautobahnen und Hauptwanderwege zu meiden, bin zwar selten Sonntags  unterwegs doch das ist eigentlich mein Hauptkritikpunkt...
der unnötige Verkehr mit den wanderern, wenns zu vermeiden ist...


----------



## Devilz1985 (29. August 2012)

Bin heute mit ner Freundin die Fürther Strecke gefahren .... also echt schöne Strecke,viele Trails (mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Abweichungen ) und richtig viele Höhenmeter! Aber ein bissel über 800 Höhenmeter mehr ist es nicht geworden ... sollte die nich ca 1000 Hm haben 

Ach einige Schilder fehlen leider schon z.b. kurz nach der Abbiegung Schardhof!

Sonst gibt es nen dicken


----------



## Peter-S (30. August 2012)

Devilz1985 schrieb:


> Bin heute mit ner Freundin die Fürther Strecke gefahren .... also echt schöne Strecke,viele Trails (mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Abweichungen ) und richtig viele Höhenmeter! Aber ein bissel über 800 Höhenmeter mehr ist es nicht geworden ... sollte die nich ca 1000 Hm haben
> 
> Ach einige Schilder fehlen leider schon z.b. kurz nach der Abbiegung Schardhof!
> 
> Sonst gibt es nen dicken



Freut mich  dass euch die Strecke gefallen hat. Ich bin gestern auch auf "Kontrollfahrt" gewesen und habe keine fehlende Schilder gesehen. Die Strecke führt allerdings auch nicht direkt zum Schardthof! Daher würde mich interessieren, wo Du das fehlende Schild vermutest. Kannst Du das in der Karte zeigen


----------



## Devilz1985 (30. August 2012)

Ja weiss ich doch 
Nee links gehts zum Schardhof-rechts geht die F1 weiter lang-kurz dahinter kommt die nächste Abzweigung links H1 und dann gehen 2 Strecken rechts weiter ... eine Hoch ... eine Runter ! Davor ein Baum wo quasi nur noch ein Kantholz ohne Schild war,deshalb bin davon ausgegangen das es fehlt

Aber wenn du ne kontrollfahrt gemacht hast und es für gut befunden hast ist es auch ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suro (30. August 2012)

Die in Fürth habe ich auch bei meinem nächsten Besuch im Auge. 
Und die auf dem Bild, wobei ich dann eher die Trails auf der linken Seite nehme, einen Teil habe ich beim spazieren gehen angesehn. Ansonsten kenne ich mich ja gut aus und brauche keine Navigation .....


----------



## Devilz1985 (20. August 2013)

sagt mal was sind denn das für lustige Steintürmchen an der Fürther Strecke? Stehen ja einige rum auch auf Baumstumpfen
irgend ne Bedeutung?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. August 2013)

Du meinst sowas oder?

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmännchen


----------



## Devilz1985 (20. August 2013)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas oder?
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinmännchen



jap genau .... ist ja auch gleich ne Erklärung dabei
aber ist mir bis jetz erst da aufgefallen,halt voll viele!


----------

